# New to here



## JackieR (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi, I just found this site today - I wish I'd found it 2 weeks ago.  Have just finished the 2ww and got a BFP but now feeling really nervous about the 1st scan.  I'm 39 and I have a daughter who is nearly 6 (also IVF) - we've been trying for another for the last 5 years and have had 4 failed IVF, 1 failed FET in that time.  I think we're in shock now that it has worked because we had got used to it failing! Good luck to all of you who have a test due soon - I succumbed to the hpt - I daren't tell you how many packs I bought!
Jackie


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Jackie,

Just like to welocme you to ff, its great!

Also a huge   you must be over the moon!!

Its so nice to hear all these success stories and it give shope to us all!

Lots of love

Emmak


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Jackie

Welcome to FF Hun and Congratulations on your BFP!!! 

I bet your still on   . 

Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy and beyond Hun.

Love Nicky x x x


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi Jackie

Welcome and Congratulations !!!!

Belinda xx


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Jackie
Congratultions on yor BFP. 
So leased to hear that your treament had brought you a much wanted result.
Chick


----------



## catsnewb (Oct 25, 2004)

hi jackie
i'm also new to this site   on your +ve.

lots of luck

Lisa x


----------



## JackieR (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks for the good wishes.  Good luck to all of you. 
Jackie


----------

